# Google Translate



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi All

I've recently discovered Google Translate.  I've experimenting - translating various foreign texts from various sites / forums.  I'm really impressed with the translations supplied - I tend to find that I can understand the questions.  I've only been able to test German / Dutch to English and back again...

Just wondering who else has experimented with it?  I wonder if this tool makes the "Questions in Other Languages" accessible to the wider community?

Regards
Jon


----------



## kgkev (Sep 22, 2008)

Vielleicht sollten wir diskutieren diese außerhalb unserer Muttersprache übersetzen und nur mit Google-Übersetzung. 

Das wird sicherlich Test seiner Fähigkeiten.


English -> German

Perhaps we should discuss this outside our native languages and translate only with Google Translation. 

That will surely test its capabilities.


----------



## Stormseed (Sep 22, 2008)

kgkev, how do you get these alphabets with 2 dots on top of it ? I guess, they aint available through our normal english keyboard ? A special German keyboard, I reckon ?

Edit: I see that you know written German quite well ! Impressive


----------



## kgkev (Sep 22, 2008)

También puedo escribir español bastante fluido.
_I can also write fairly fluent spanish_


Monsieur le français n'est pas aussi bonne que mon allemand, mais il est meilleur que mon espagnol
_Mr French isn't as good as my German but it is better than my spanish_

Jeśli chodzi o moje polski mam dopiero zaczęła się uczyć, ale myślę, że jest to dość dobrze na nadchodzący
_As for my polish I have only just started to learn it but I think it is coming on fairly wel_

Я хотел бы узнать русский язык в будущем - Ну немного больше, чем я знаю на данный момент каких-либо способом. Я не думаю, я мог бы иметь разговор в России очень легко - А у вас учиться всему новому алфавиту, который является еще одним препятствием
_I would like to learn Russian in the future - Well a bit more than I know at the moment any way. I don't think I could have a conversation in Russia very easily - And you have to learn a whole new alphabet which is another hurdle_


----------



## kgkev (Sep 22, 2008)

Alt +
<TABLE class=vowelcode style="BORDER-RIGHT: rgb(0,51,153) 2px solid; TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed; BORDER-TOP: rgb(0,51,153) 2px solid; MARGIN: 10px 10px 10px 25px; BORDER-LEFT: rgb(0,51,153) 2px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: rgb(0,51,153) 2px solid" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=line style="BORDER-TOP: rgb(102,153,255) 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: center">*Ä*
0196</TD><TD class=line style="BORDER-TOP: rgb(102,153,255) 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: center">*Ë*
0203</TD><TD class=line style="BORDER-TOP: rgb(102,153,255) 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: center">*Ï*
0207</TD><TD class=line style="BORDER-TOP: rgb(102,153,255) 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: center">*Ö*
0214</TD><TD class=line style="BORDER-TOP: rgb(102,153,255) 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: center">*Ü* 
0220</TD><TD class=line style="BORDER-TOP: rgb(102,153,255) 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: center">*Ÿ*
0159</TD></TR><TR><TH class=hiddenv style="BORDER-RIGHT: rgb(102,153,255) 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 9px; COLOR: rgb(187,221,255); FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Unicode MS', Helvetica, sans-serif; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(187,221,255); TEXT-ALIGN: center" scope=row>Umlaut (Lower)</TH><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">*ä*
0228</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">*ë*
0235</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">*ï*
0239</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">*ö*
0246</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">*ü*
0252</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">*ÿ*
0255</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## schielrn (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is a decent list of the keys.  Also you can use the character map that usually is in the start menu accessories or press widnow key + r and then type in charmap.  You can use many different fonts and there are tons of unique characters that you can copy and paste.  Some also list their short cut keys.

http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/international/accents/codealt.html


----------



## kgkev (Sep 22, 2008)

कि मैं कहाँ से मेरी तस्वीर ले ली है


Hindi


----------



## RoryA (Sep 22, 2008)

kgkev said:


> Monsieur le français n'est pas aussi bonne que mon allemand, mais il est meilleur que mon espagnol
> _Mr French isn't as good as my German but it is better than my spanish_


 
Who is this mysterious Mr. French character? 
C'est qui, ce mysterieux M. Le Francais? [sourire]


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Apparently, it also translates typos


----------



## kgkev (Sep 22, 2008)

Ah si nous savons maintenant que Google Translate est alors mieux à ma frappe. On aurait pu deviner que, sans la visite du site ...


----------



## RoryA (Sep 22, 2008)

and from its use of "bonne", it apparently refuses to discriminate based on gender, which is very PC of it.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmm, I actually had to put that into Google Translate to work out what you were on about! Could lead to some interesting conversations in the 'other languages' forum!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one!
(Is better than really mieux a?)


----------



## kgkev (Sep 22, 2008)

la télévision est meilleure que la radio
television is better than radio

Je suis mieux que vous
I am better than you

vous êtes meilleur que moi
You are better than me


----------



## riaz (Sep 22, 2008)

અગર કોયી ને ગુજરાતી માં સવાલ કરવુ હોવે તો આની પણ સગવર્ડ થઈ શકે
_If anyone wants to ask questions in gujarati, this can also be arranged_


----------



## riaz (Sep 22, 2008)

rorya said:


> and from its use of "bonne", it apparently refuses to discriminate based on gender, which is very PC of it.



 if that pun was intentional, Rory, you deserve to be pelted with groans.


----------



## kgkev (Sep 22, 2008)

riaz said:


> અગર કોયી ને ગુજરાતી માં સવાલ કરવુ હોવે તો આની પણ સગવર્ડ થઈ શકે
> _If anyone wants to ask questions in gujarati, this can also be arranged_


 

First proper test and Google Translate can't help.


----------



## pgc01 (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually, I think the French sentence is well translated.

I believe kgkev forgot a comma after Monsieur.

Monsieur, mon français n'est pas aussi bon que mon allemand, mais il est meilleur que mon espagnol

translates to:

Sir, my French is not as good as my German, but it is better than my Spanish


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Riaz - what pune? :missing something:


----------



## Stormseed (Sep 22, 2008)

KgKev, I am really impressed man ! You are a champ in languages ! Awesome !! I will need your help someday. Besides, what are you trying to say about your photo in 'Hindi' above ? I did not quite understand that 

Mr. Riaz, are you a gujarati ? I mean, do you speak gujju ? is your mother tongue gujju ? I am inquisitive now because I am gujju !!


----------



## riaz (Sep 22, 2008)

probably cause it can't recognise the font - this is off a proggie that transliterates the script as you type in English.  I can read and speak the language, but if you ask me to write it, I can't, so this prog is a big boon.

Google probably is seeing the English letters I used to transliterate and is tearing out its hair.


----------



## kgkev (Sep 22, 2008)

very PC.. 

Personal Computer.


----------



## riaz (Sep 22, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Riaz - what pune? :missing something:



very PC for a personal computer....


----------



## kgkev (Sep 22, 2008)

riaz said:


> probably cause it can't recognise the font - this is off a proggie that transliterates the script as you type in English. I can read and speak the language, but if you ask me to write it, I can't, so this prog is a big boon.
> 
> Google probably is seeing the English letters I used to transliterate and is tearing out its hair.


 

No it because google translate only has Hindi.



@ StormseedAbout the picture I was saying 

that was where I got the my picute from (ie the picture showing the Umlauts came from the same wedsite mentioned in the next post.)  proabably wouldn't have been any clearer in english


----------



## RoryA (Sep 22, 2008)

Would I really be guilty of a pun that bad?


----------



## riaz (Sep 22, 2008)

Stormseed, I am not a Gujarati, but I learnt to read it at school in Mombasa.  My origins are Kutchhee.  Born in Pakistan.  Lived in Europe for mumble mumble number of years, and am more mumble mumble years old.


----------



## kgkev (Sep 22, 2008)

rorya said:


> Would I really be guilty of a pun that bad?


 
Il était donc juste de chance alors? Ou de chance, je suppose.


----------



## riaz (Sep 22, 2008)

Rory, guilt or innocence don't enter into it.  If you did it on purpose, bravo for having the courage to make such an atrocious pun.  If you did it unknowingly, double bravo that you have a subconcious that is punnier than you are.

For me, the pun is the highest form of humour, and I  to anyone who is good at it.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 22, 2008)

Coïncidence, peut-être. Néanmoins, j'y crois pas, moi!


----------



## riaz (Sep 22, 2008)

Si un homme est debout parlant dans le milieu de la forêt et il n'ya pas de femme pour connaître autour de lui ... il est _toujours_ dans l'erreur?

(That's my signature translated by Google.  Took three goes to tweak it, and I would not say it is 100% there.  I think the translations we get are conversational, but would not hold up in court.)


----------



## RoryA (Sep 22, 2008)

riaz said:


> For me, the pun is the highest form of humour, and I  to anyone who is good at it.


 
Riaz,
You should be *very careful* what you wish for!!


----------



## riaz (Sep 22, 2008)

Not at all.  If there were a pun thread started, I would volunteer to moderate it.


----------

